# Paperback books



## Etcetera

Ciàu,

I'm reading John Le Carre's _The Spy Who Came in from the Cold_, and I came across a description of one of the character's flat: 


> Her flat was a bed-sitting-room and a kitchen. In the sitting room were two armchairs, a sofa-bed, and a bookcase full of paperback books, mainly classics which she had never read.


 
The author seems to draw his reader's attention to the fact that in Liz's bookcase there were only paperback books. And there seems to be some negative connotation here. 

Well, frankly speaking, in Russia paperbacks aren't much respected: most of them are detectives and love stories, and a serious reader would never display any paperbacks they have on their bookshelves. That's how it used to be some 5 years ago; nowadays, more and more publishers begin to prefer paperbacks to hardbacks. There are several series of books in paperbacks which look pretty respectful. 

Books in foreign languages which you can find in bookshops over here are mostly paperbacks, too. Hardbacks would simply cost too much. Almost all English books I have are paperbacks; so are my English monolingual dictionaries. 

What's the situation in your country? Are paperbacks regarded as inferior to hardbacks? Do people buy paperbacks more willingly? And what sort of books are usually published in paperbacks?

I'm looking forward to your responses.


----------



## elpoderoso

In England there is a prestige attached to hardbacks, which I think is taken advantage of when Hardback editions of new works are released first so that people eager for the book will pay Ten pounds or more extra instead of waiting for the same book with exactly the same content to come out in paperback.


----------



## navai

What is paperback?


----------



## Kajjo

In Germany paperbacks are accepted. The majority of my books are paperbacks, only my scientific books and a few novels are hardback. I read very much and it is just a matter of money and storage room. For me it's the content that counts. I think hardback books are overrated nowadays, more a matter of prestige rather than book-loving anymore. I know some people who display hardbacks they have never read -- I cannot imagine to display paperbacks to give the same illusion.

However, almost all books are first published as hardbacks (about 20-30 Euro), than about 6 to 12 months later as paperbacks (5-8 Euro). So, yes, there are some authors who I buy as hardback... Also I buy almost all scientific books in hardback because they endure more -- and they have to endure more.

Kajjo


----------



## french4beth

Hi navai, & welcome to the forums.


navai said:


> What is paperback?


Here's an explanation from answers.com :


> (sometimes *softback*, or *softcover*) may refer to a kind of book binding by which papers are simply folded without cloth or leather and bound - usually with glue rather than stitches or staples - into a thick paper cover; or to a book with this type of binding.


Here are some images.

In the US, it's the same situation as poderoso mentioned; hard-cover books can appear to have more prestige, or it could simply be that the book is by a newly published or less well-known author. Almost all books in the US are eventually available in paperback.


----------



## badgrammar

As far as I know, paperbacks no longer have any stigma attached to them in France or in the U.S., although it is always condidered "nice" to have a hardback copy.  In France, the highly respected publisher "Editions de Minuit" has been publishing very respectable works in paperback form for atleast 50 years.  Here and in the U.S., the description "paperback" simply refers to the form of the book itself, and not to the quality of the literature therein.


----------



## xrayspex

For me, paperbacks are easier to read and easier to carry. I don't mind loaning them out, usually. ("Loaning" a book, of course, usually is the same as giving it away.) 

Anyway, I never (EVER) buy new books... I always shop at garage (rummage) sales, used book stores, thrift shops, YYY and ZZZ.


----------



## Calamitintin

In France more and more paperbacks are available. Hardbacks do exist, but not for every book, and they are much more expensive. I think it's like in Germany: hardbooks are first published (about 20-30 Euro), then about 6 to 12 months later appear the paperbacks (5-8 Euro).
++
Cal


----------



## geve

Calamitintin said:


> I think it's like in Germany: hardbooks are first published (about 20-30 Euro), then about 6 to 12 months later appear the paperbacks (5-8 Euro).


I would say that the distinction is more about the size of the book than about what the cover is made of... Many books (at least novels) are first published in big format - but still paperback. And then after some time they are published in smaller format at a cheaper price, ie. what we call "livres de poche": books you can put in your pocket (well not that small really)(although it depends on the size of your pockets of course)(anyway  ).

But luxurious editions still exist. It is a priviledge for an author to be selected to be published by la Pleiade. There are some people who collect every book published by this editor, but I would hazard a guess that most readers care less about the packaging than about the content.


----------



## Etcetera

Thank you for your responses.
Yes, I've noticed that new books are published first in hardback, and only after several months are they available in paperback. 
And yes, I had long been finding it quite surprising that such an amount of books in English are available in paperback - as I said above, it's still rather unusual in Russia to see "quality" literature in softcover. 
But I must add that in Russia, books are pretty much cheaper than in other countries - I tried to compare prices. A hardback of a book in Russian often costs less than a paperback in a foreign language.


----------



## curly

The only reference, that I've read, to paperbacks being inferior to hardbacks was in a cheap paperback that was taking the mick out of itself. I grew up with the impression of hardbacks being nice things to have and paperbacks being nice things to read. Looking at my shelves I see a bi mix of both from all genres, including one papervack and one hardback book of Irish land law. Every classic I have is paperback, and I wonder if this is to say to the people on the bus, look at me I read James Joyce!


----------



## danielfranco

In the States and in Mexico (or at least in the regions where I lived)(wouldn't you know it? both countries can be awfully idiosyncratic depending on which region you live) a hardback book was always like the definitive edition. A paperback book was a publication more "for the masses" than anything.
But lately there have been some reversals. For example, there is an publishing house that has been editing new translations of the classics and they do not print them but in paperback editions! But they are quite pricey, almost as much as a regular hardback book.

But, who cares? I had to buy the new translation of Camus' _The Stranger_, even if I had to fork out twenty-five bucks! Ouchy...


----------



## tvdxer

Most books in the U.S. are first published as hardcovers (our name for "hardback").  Not long after, a much cheaper paperback version comes out.

Paperbacks are completely accepted, and we Americans don't attach much additional prestige to a hardcover (how much prestige we give books in general is questionable).  Hardcovers do look much better on a bookshelf though.  There's no doubt about that.


----------



## ireney

In Greece hard cover is still sort of the more "respectable" form of a book. By that I mean that these are the books you are supposed to display on your book shelves 

Paper back editions though have a quite long history here though so you will find some of the more high-brow Greek publications in paper back and some times exclusively in paper back for some reason (of an economic nature no doubt).


In general there's no bias against paper back books (bar the one I've already mentioned) and those of a better quality are considered almost on par with hard cover books even when it comes to prestige.


----------



## jonmaz

tvdxer said:


> Most books in the U.S. are first published as hardcovers (our name for "hardback"). Not long after, a much cheaper paperback version comes out.
> 
> Paperbacks are completely accepted, and we Americans don't attach much additional prestige to a hardcover (how much prestige we give books in general is questionable). Hardcovers do look much better on a bookshelf though. There's no doubt about that.


 

The situation in Australia is much as you describe. One is more likely to give a hardcover as a present (unless it's to your brother!).


----------



## Earth Dragon

Where I live, people don't even think about the difference outside of cost.


----------



## sdr083

In Norway the situation is much the same as elsewhere: books are published first as hardback then as paperback.  It amazes me that there are so many people who still buy the harback versions.  In my opinion nobody thinks one is more prestigous than the other (I even think that in "intellectual circles", like among university students at the arts faculty where I belong, it's better to own an obviously well-read paperback copy of a classic, than a spotless hardback one...)  - the main difference is price.  A new hardback will cost you € 25-35, a new paperback € 10-11.  I never ever buy new hardback books.  I simply cannot afford to.  Besides - it's the inside that matters, not the cover


----------



## liulia

In some countries - including here in Ireland - there are also "trade paperbacks". They are more expensive - and more attractive - than regular paperbacks, but cheaper than hardcover books. 

Do these exist elsewhere? Trade paperbacks are larger in size than regular paperbacks and they are printed on better quality paper. Often a book is published first as a trade paperback and, 8 months or so later, in a smaller cheaper version. Sometimes there is also a hardcover version that appears several months ahead of the others.


----------



## karuna

Hardback books are not only more respectable, they are also more practical for reading. Most softbound books won't stay open if put on the table. That's why you will see most dictionaries and reference material in hardcover. It is just more convenient for serious reading while softcover is better for casual reading, on train and so on. I don't think that the difference in production price for hardcovers is more than $1, and it is unfortunate that publishers overprice them so much for the "prestige".


----------



## Kajjo

karuna said:


> Hardback books are not only more respectable, they are also more practical for reading.


That is only true for text books and reference books read on a desk. Reading hardcovers in bed or an easy chair is much less practical than reading a paperback, I believe.

Kajjo


----------



## Etcetera

Kajjo said:


> That is only true for text books and reference books read on a desk. Reading hardcovers in bed or an easy chair is much less practical than reading a paperback, I believe.


Let me disagree.
I find hardbacks easier to read than paperbacks. And their covers don't wear out as quicker. I really hate worn paperbacks, it's a real shame!


----------



## youtin

In the Philippines, paperbacks are the norm. Hardbacks are way too expensive, and only the few rich people could buy them (books in general are already expensive as it is).

When people buy hardbacks, they're mostly reference books.

When I buy something in hardback, I feel like a queen ;


----------



## karuna

In Latvia hardbacks are still the norm and the prices are not considerably higher than for softcovers. Softcovers are usually reserved for lesser quality literature that are more likely to read once and thrown out. Or when publisher wants to make the book as cheap as possible, for less than $2. There is no practice to print the book in both hardcover and softcover versions. But as of today I am buying most books from Amazon the difference is striking.


----------



## nichec

As someone who simply can't live without books, I find it so much easier to read and carry paperback books. Actually, I can't remember when is the last time I bought a hardback book.....(And I buy all the books I want to read, I just don't want to borrow it, partly because I want to own it, partly because I want to pay my respect to the writers all around the world in this way)

I really don't think people around me think of paperback books in that way anymore, I always see lots of great novels sold in paperback in all the countries I've ever been, that includes USA, most of the countries in western Europe, and of course Taiwan.

I think the hardback books are more valuable just because they last longer, but to me, as to many members who replied before me, it's the content of the book that matters, after all, we shouldn't judge a book by its cover, should we?


----------



## Etcetera

nichec said:


> I think the hardback books are more valuable just because they last longer, but to me, as to many members who replied before me, it's the content of the book that matters, after all, we shouldn't judge a book by its cover, should we?


We certainly shouldn't; but I like to have my favourite books in beautiful long-lasting hardcovers. And I'm sure many people will agree with me.


----------



## nichec

Etcetera said:


> We certainly shouldn't; but I like to have my favourite books in beautiful long-lastin hardcovers. And I'm sure many people will agree with me.


 

I'm sure of that too. I guess it's just more practical for me this way since I buy lots and lots of books, and also because I'm always moving my whole life, so I tend to leave lots of them behind.......


----------



## dec-sev

xrayspex said:


> For me, paperbacks are easier to read and easier to carry. I don't mind loaning them out, usually. ("Loaning" a book, of course, usually is the same as giving it away.)


 
Much the same with my friends and me.


> Anyway, I never (EVER) buy new books... I always shop at garage (rummage) sales, used book stores, thrift shops, YYY and ZZZ.


Don't you live in Russia by chance? 
What is YYY and ZZZ?



> Looking at my shelves I see a bi mix of both from all genres, including one papervack and one hardback book of Irish land law. Every classic I have is paperback, and I wonder if this is to say to the people on the bus, look at me I read James Joyce!


You probably won't believe me, Curly, but I know a man who arranges his books on the shelves according to the colour of their covers. He is very proud of the fact that all his books are hardbacked.


----------



## Etcetera

dec-sev said:


> Don't you live in Russia by chance?


I live in Russia and I hardly ever buy second hand books. Only if the book I need hasn't been reprinted recently.


----------



## dec-sev

Etcetera said:


> I live in Russia and I hardly ever buy second hand books. Only if the book I need hasn't been reprinted recently.


 
I wouldn't be surprised to know that you look for a _use before_ label wheh buying a book.


----------



## xrayspex

_Don't you live in Russia by chance? _

Нет.  
_ 

What is YYY and ZZZ?

_ 
That's what happens when the moderators don't want you to use the actual names of the web's largest auction site and largest bookseller, respectively.


----------



## alexacohen

xrayspex said:


> For me, paperbacks are easier to read and easier to carry. I don't mind loaning them out, usually. ("Loaning" a book, of course, usually is the same as giving it away.)


 
Yes, and smaller!
My collection (and my colleagues collections) of Art books are all hard covers - they simply have to. They wouldn't last one week if they weren't.
And I _hate_ loaning them. Most of them are quite expensive and hard to find. 

Paperbacks are considered OK in Spain. The only ones which are not are the ones written by a well known step- grandmother of an ex-princess 
and the like.

Alexa


----------



## sinclair001

I love books. As Carl Sagan said, when the need of information surpasses the frontier of DNA, then the nature created brains; when knowledge of the people surpasses the capabilities ot the brain cortex, then it raises the written resources. 
And step by step, we comes into the books, one of the best creations of the mankind. The amount of information a library can contain is worth of many, many brains.
And the wishes to make everlasting things is one of the causes of the hardcover books. It is easy to such a book "to survive" the time. But know, we are aware the information should flow and be widespread. The best way before internet was paperback. And in this time, nonetheless the impressive diffusion of the net, the paperbacks retain their intrinsic value of divulgation in an everchanging world where not everibody can access to the web, or not everybody are interested in books as I can say art objects, to last the time.


----------

